# Biggest Tarantula Pics?



## james41777 (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of the actual record-breaker goliath tarantula?
I can't seem to find any info about it any where.
Thanks, james


----------



## Ando55 (Dec 26, 2006)

Never came across it but I know we had a few threads of owners posting up pics of there T's with legspan measurements:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=13456


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 26, 2006)

All I remember, is I got a paperback Guiness Book of World Records (It might have been a just science version) I don't even remember what year it was..
And there was a picture of what claimed to be the 'world's largest tarantula' on a guy's hand. I can't remember it, but I think it was a male _T. blondi_. It claimed to be over 11".


----------



## james41777 (Dec 26, 2006)

hm..I'll buy one or burrow that from a friend of mine. Thanks.


----------



## Nich (Dec 26, 2006)

*....?*

The biggest one ive seen in person is my old blondi....





  I have sort of stubby fingers but very wide palms and im about 6' for size reference. I posted this pic somehwere on the boards a couple years ago but cannot remember where. She has scince moved on from moult complications....:8o . She was the most impressive beast ive yet to see since 02'.....I rulered her @ 9" in a regular walking stance as seen in the photo (yes im the one holding her...and taking the photo), if she had her hind legs streched she would surley break the 10" mark with no qusetion.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 26, 2006)

Nich said:


> if she had her hind legs streched she would surley break the 10" mark with no qusetion.


Very Impressive. :drool:


----------



## william (Dec 26, 2006)

*my biggest for now*

not as big as the  blondi..wow


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Nich!

Do You remeber her bodylenght size?


----------



## Nich (Jan 1, 2007)

She was just over 9" in a walking stance, all stretched she would obviously break 10". As far as wheight, i have no clue, heavy.


----------



## tospace (Jan 2, 2007)

Nich that is one big T


----------

